# 08 Power Stroke



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

Thinkin bout biting the bullet on a 2008 Powerstroke FX4 extended cab......ive got a few prices but not sure if $42000 is a good or bad price on this vehicle! it is loaded out but it sure is hard to pay that......give me some feedback on this. what has everyone heard about these trucks good or bad and what kind of mileage can i expect to get. i figure it should do pretty good being just an x-cab 3/4 ton.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

price...i dont know.

if you're concerned about mileage, get the cummins. I gotta 06 powerstroke 4 door w/programmer and get about 15mpg. Have buddies running the smaller cummins getting way better than that.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

5.9 cummins will get up to 20-22mpg with the right gears on stock tires
6.7 cummins is getting about 16-17 mpg with the right gears and stock tires.....


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

Argo...

can you buy a new 08 dodge with the 5.9 that is not a mega cab?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

You can find a new '07 with the 5.9, but you are gonna have too look around to find one. Trust me folks the 5.9's are gonna be like gold in the future.


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

i seems like the 3/4 supercab would get around 16-20 since it is so small and light........not much bigger than a 1/2 ton supercab


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The CTD's still weigh in at around 8,000


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

the weight difference of the reg cab to the 4 door wont make that big of a difference with the diesel motor...... the 6.4L will get just as bad of mileage regardless of weight, if the small weight difference does make that much of a difference in mpg then the powerstroke really is a PoS....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

08 Powerstroke is getting 12mpg but she only has 2500 miles on it so far, and only drives it in the city. If the $42000 is for the Lariet 4x4 thats a dam good price. This truck is bad to the bone in so many ways. Dont go drive one, cause you will leave with it. The dodge truck is junk and POS in the same sentence. My friend has one, it's in and out of the shop all the time. Transmission leaks, AC dont work, even the dash fell off.

He asked about the powerstroke not the other junk!!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

It really does crack me up the the American auto companys dumped up the American people to think they NEED a V8 for a diesel. If you look at MOST majior workhorse diesel trucks they are the I/inline design. The Duramax is a fine example of just changing the injection and pumps to go from being a gasser to a diesel. Again not bashing, but really.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, I could of sworn I started reading a 08 Powerstroke thread, not a Dodge commercial. Did I miss the part about the original person changing his question to include Dodge??? LOL

I bought a 4x4 Lariat Crew Cab, so not real sure on your price but it sounds decent, What was the list price?

Like the one guy said," Don't test drive one" cause you will buy it if you do!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 12, 2005)

I test drove a '08 F-250 crew cab 4x4 short bed w/ 3.73's last Friday and Saturday (dealership let me take it overnight). I was prepared to buy it, but the fuel mileage turn me away. On a 60 mile highway run with the cruise on 65 the mileage was at 11.4 mpg. Maybe a 6 spd. auto like the other 2 have would help.


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I have an '08 f350, the mileage is not a good as the 6.0 but it is better than 11 as stated above, I am getting about 16 at 65, but in town it is about 11. But it pulls way better that the 6.0 and has much more gitty up


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

*here's ford for ya*



















​
​​Donald E. Wildmon
Founder and Chairman ​​











​ 







*Ford ups gay support with more cash donations *

*Just announced by Human Rights Campaign, Ford Motor Company donates $25,000 to aid group in its fight to defeat a Federal Marriage Amendment.*

The Human Rights Campaign (HRC), the nation's largest homosexual activist organization, is acclaiming Ford Motor Company as its top-tier sponsor of an upcoming October 6 "Gala Dinner" in Washington, DC.

HRC uses event sponsorships to fund their agenda, and is largely recognized as the frontline political lobbying group for homosexual marriage in America.

In addition, the Seattle, Washington branch of HRC announced a separate $5,000 sponsorship donation from Ford Motor Company.

Here's a partial list of Ford's 2007 track record in support of homosexuality:


*January* - Sponsored graphic homosexual scene on FX network's "Dirt." 
*March* - Diversity Inc. lists Ford as fifth highest corporate supporter of homosexuality. 
*April* - Gives $10,000 donation to PFLAG (Parents, Families and Friends of Lesbians and Gays). 
*May* - Gave $10,000 to become a sponsor of the 2007 Out and Equal Workplace Summit to be held in Washington, DC. 
*June* - A 12-week study showed Ford as the top sponsor of homosexual television network shows. 
Ford helped sponsor Cleveland Lesbian-Gay-Bi-Trans Pride Parade and Festival. Ford also had a festival booth and banner to market its support for homosexual celebrations! 
Ford sponsored the 2007 Seattle Gay Pride Parade. 
*July* - Ford places its fifth full-page ad in homosexual magazines OUT and Advocate for 2007. 
*August* - For announces eighth straight monthly sales loss for year.
*Take Action*


If you haven't already done so, please sign the Boycott Ford Pledge. 
Forward this e-mail to your local Lincoln, Mercury, Volvo, Jaguar, Land Rover, Mazda or Ford dealer (all owned by Ford). Find their e-mail address here. (click on the auto icon) Ask the dealer to forward it to CEO Alan Mulally. 
Print the Boycott Ford Petition and distribute it at Sunday school and church. 
Extremely important! Help us get the word out about Ford by forwarding this to friends and family! For more information on Ford's support for the homosexual agenda, click here.
Sincerely, 











Donald E. Wildmon, Founder and Chairman
American Family Association 

P.S. Please forward this e-mail message to your family and friends! 
​


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well I suppose "flamer" doesnt only apply to the f350 "tail pipe".


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Well I suppose "flamer" doesnt only apply to the f350 "tail pipe".


Thats a good one...lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

polekaat said:


> ​
> ​
> Donald E. Wildmon
> 
> ...


Thats alot of research, do you have intrest in this?


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I have an '08 ford f250 super crew 4x4 w/ 6.4 deisel, currently getting 14.5 to
15 mpg w/5300 miles so far. The '06 Dodge 5.9 I just got out of had about 53,000 miles on it and was at 16 to 16.5 mpg, I like the CTD, but I am much happier with the Ford truck to date.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i also have an 08 F250, crew cab, xlt, 4x2, 6.4, right now i am getting 14-15 average town/highway, mostly traffic. pure highway cruise at 70 can make 18-19 sometimes 20 if i go about 65. absolutly love it. have just under 2000miles on it.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm getting 14.5-15 mpg on the '08 6.4 with 35.5" all terrains. Pretty good mileage from what owners of '07 Duramax and Cummins owners have told me. Currently at 7000 miles.


----------

